# ProFTPD-Fehler



## TheBigRI (13. April 2006)

Nabend,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar mit meinem ProFTPD.

Ich benutze diesen nun schon seit rund 3 Jahren und hatte bisher nie Probleme damit aber seit Kurzem schmeisst es mich manchmal einfach vom FTP nach dem Upload einer Datei aber sehr häufig der index.php.

Ich habe einen vserver, ja ich weiß da meckern viele aber mir genügt es und auch gleich mal den Support gefragt. Mir wurde dann folgendes geschrieben:

_Sehr geehrter Kunde,

beim Versuch Ihr Problem zu analysieren habe ich die folgenden Einträge in der Logdatei /var/log/messages gefunden.

---------------------------------
Apr 11 00:46:50 ------ proftpd[13410]: ------.vserver.de (--------.dip0.t-ipconnect.de[--.---.--.---]) - ProFTPD terminating (signal 11)
---------------------------------
Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um einen Bug in dem ProFTP Server, worüber wir keine Verantwortung tragen können. Ich empfehle Ihnen darüber im Internet zu recherchieren und selbst versuchen diesen zu beheben. Wenn wir das für Sie übernehmen würden, ist es kostenpflichitg und wir können es für 1 Arbeitseinheit beheben. Wenn Sie diese Option wählen würden, bestätigen Sie bitte die AE über Ihren Powerpanel._

Nun ist meine Frage natürlich wie ich diesen Fehler beheben kann. Angeblich können die keine Verantwortung dafür übernehmen, obwohl ich finde dass sie das müssen, aber ich will ja nicht streiten.

Also konkrete Frage:

Hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung wo ich in dieser Richtung Support bekomme (zum ProFTPD) oder evtl. gar eine Lösung für des Ganze?

Gruß, Ari


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. April 2006)

Hallo Ari,

_du_ selbst kannst mit einem Logauszug wie oben genau gar nichts anfangen bzw. könnte selbst ich als Linuxexperte da auch nur im Nebel stochern.

Ach moment, ich bin eben von normalem Webspace ausgegangen. Du kannst proftpd im Debug-Modus starten und ein gewünschtes Debug-Level übergeben. Dann siehst du in einer SSH-Session allesmögliche, so dass das Debuggen dann möglich sein sollte.


----------



## TheBigRI (14. April 2006)

Okay, was bedeutet das im Klartext für mich?

Heißt es:

Ich sehe was er ausführt oder was momentan ausgeführt wird und kann dann auch sehen wo der Fehler ist oder heißt das nur dass ich sehe was er macht und dann den Fehler selbst noch suchen muss?

Das Problem ist ja dass ich mich null, garnicht, nada mit Linux auskenne, außer eben Eggdrops und TCL compilen, -psyBNC und des war es auch. Gibt es nicht auch eine Alternative zum "Fehler suchen"? Neu aufspielen oder evtl. ein anderes Tool?


----------



## Dr Dau (14. April 2006)

Hallo!

Evtl. hilft Dir ja dieses weiter?

Es stellt sich die Frage wer ProFTPD konfiguriert und/oder evtl. Updates eingespielt hat.
Die genannte Fehlermeldung ist nicht eindeutig und gab es auch schon vor mindestens 4 Jahren (Danke an Google  ).
Daher tippe ich eher auf eine Fehlkonfiguration, als auf einen Bug.
Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist hat der, der die Konfiguration vorgenommen hat, den Fehler auch zu verantworten.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: Arne geht fremd (Danke an Google  ).


----------



## TheBigRI (14. April 2006)

Also, mein Hoster beharrt noch darauf dass es mein Fehler sei.
Habe mich ja auch gefragt wie es sein kann, dass die das System aufspielen und wenn der Fehler da ist ich es ausmerzen soll. Zumal der Fehler ja auch nicht durch mich entstanden sein kann. Vorher gng wirklich alles enwandfrei.

Also die mod_wrap würde ich schon gerne mal raufspielen und ersetzen, aber we mache ich das? Ich bin da wie gesagt eher unbeholfen.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. April 2006)

*grrrr* Warum geht der Link denn nicht mehr..... hier der neue (hoffentlich hält er diesmal länger).

Du sollst mod_wrap nicht installieren, oder weisst Du mit sicherheit dass es daran liegt?!
Wie gesagt, die Fehlermeldung ist nicht eindeutig und mod_wrap könnte eine von vielen möglichen Ursachen sein.
Der Thread ist ja schon etwas älter und ich weiss auch nicht wie alt Dein System ist.
Kann also auch sein dass mod_wrap Dich garnicht betrift.
Es gilt also erstmal den Fehler zu analysieren.
Da kann ich Dir aber auch nicht helfen..... ich bräuchte selbst eine "Schritt für Schritt" Anleitung.

Ich weiss auch garnicht ob man auf einem vServer überhaupt was installieren kann, dazu wird Arne aber mehr sagen können.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. April 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiss auch garnicht ob man auf einem vServer überhaupt was installieren kann, dazu wird Arne aber mehr sagen können.


Ein virtueller Server ist wie ein dedizierter "Root"-Server nur mit weniger Ressourcen, d.h. viele "Root"-Kunden müssen sich die Ressourcen eines dedizierten "Root"-Servers teilen.

Starte den ProFTPD im Debug-Modus - dann solltest du das Problem weiter eingrenzen können, da du siehst, nach welchen Aktionen ProFTPD aussteigt. 

Wenn gewünscht, kann ich dies natürlich auch übernehmen. Ich sende gerne einen kurzen Administrationsvertrag soweit zu.


----------



## TheBigRI (15. April 2006)

Na, brauch net. Ich wills ja auch selbst lernen. Problem ist halt nur dass ich eben nicht weiß wie ich in den "Debug-Modus" komme. Dass ich mit "ps uxa" und "kill -9 PID" den prozess killen kann ist klar, das problem dabei ist nur dass er nur manchmal die verbindung kappt, nicht immer.

Ich müsste also immer und immerwieder irgendwas hochladen damit er dann die verbindung kappt. 

Wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich selbst erkenne welcher der proftpd prozess ist und wie ich ihn im debug-mode dann starte wäre mir schon sehr geholfen. Wie gesagt, ich will es selbst auch können denn wenn der fehler wieder auftaucht will ich es auch selbst bewältigen könne. Das gehört ja alles so dazu. ^^


----------

